# Shrimp Products Review



## jkam

I've been reading through a lot of the Mosura descriptions and I'm trying to see what's worth it and whats not. 

So far what I've bought is gravidas. 

For Gravidas I only have positive things to say. Its supposed to help with molting and every time I dose, the next day I see a couple of molts. So far this is worth it and definitely does what it says. 

Anyone have any experience with tonic pro, BT9 or bio plus??


----------



## jkam

No one wants to share their Mosura experiences? 

I'm picking up mineral plus and tonic pro tonight so I'll do a mini review on those next week too.


----------



## tang daddy

I think mananap Stephan uses the line try to pm him....


----------



## jkam

yeah I've talked to him about it before I purchased anything, just seeing what others have experienced with it.


----------



## jkam

Just picked up Mineral Plus and Tonic pro 

Won't be able to use it until Friday though... So here's some teaser pics. I'm not particularly impressed with how much I get with Tonic Pro... There's a silicon gel pack in there that takes up space and the container isn't even full. I think without the silicon gel pack I get about... 1/2-3/4 of the container worth of product 


















Half empty Tonic Pro









Texture of Tonic pro


----------



## MananaP

Gravidas helps shrimps to molt properly and not promote molting as i understand it, the product you might be pointing to in terms of helping them molt is eros which is a different product...


----------



## Mferko

do they have anything that makes the shrimp tastier for your fish?


----------



## tang daddy

Mferko said:


> do they have anything that makes the shrimp tastier for your fish?


I wouldn't use mosura products to get healthy cherries only to feed them to your fish...

These products are used to enhance coloration of CRS aswell as health of the bee shrimp.... Ofcourse you could use it on other shrimps too.

I never fed my fish CRS shrimp because they are far to nice, cherries are a different story. Anyhow shrimps have very small nutritional value so in order to keep fish healthy you need to feed alot.

I have only used 2 mosura products, old sea mud and mineral plus, I didn't see a huge difference but I only add abit here and there... There is no set schedule nor amount, it's more or less whenever I feel like adding some.

I wish I could use the full line but that is costly, Jkam let us know how you find the tonic pro...


----------



## jkam

tang daddy said:


> I wish I could use the full line but that is costly, Jkam let us know how you find the tonic pro...


I only have one 20g tank for shrimp and I only dose once of twice a week so it should last me a while. I buy one or two things for shrimp once a month to ration how much I spend haha


----------



## Mferko

tang daddy said:


> I wouldn't use mosura products to get healthy cherries only to feed them to your fish...
> 
> These products are used to enhance coloration of CRS aswell as health of the bee shrimp.... Ofcourse you could use it on other shrimps too.
> 
> I never fed my fish CRS shrimp because they are far to nice, cherries are a different story. Anyhow shrimps have very small nutritional value so in order to keep fish healthy you need to feed alot.
> 
> I have only used 2 mosura products, old sea mud and mineral plus, I didn't see a huge difference but I only add abit here and there... There is no set schedule nor amount, it's more or less whenever I feel like adding some.
> 
> I wish I could use the full line but that is costly, Jkam let us know how you find the tonic pro...


gotcha, can u gutload shrimp before feeding to fish to improve that?, kinda like gutloading crickets? (lets be honest theyre pretty similiar), and if so what would u use?
i didnt know shrimp were bad nutrition wise, i thought mysis shrimp were supposed to be good?


----------



## jkam

Mferko said:


> gotcha, can u gutload shrimp before feeding to fish to improve that?, kinda like gutloading crickets? (lets be honest theyre pretty similiar), and if so what would u use?
> i didnt know shrimp were bad nutrition wise, i thought mysis shrimp were supposed to be good?


you probably could but that's a pretty expensive snack. If you want to gut load them, feed them spinach. However, can you make a new thread to discuss that? I don't mean to be rude, I just want to keep this thread as a review for Mosura products.


----------



## tang daddy

Mferko said:


> gotcha, can u gutload shrimp before feeding to fish to improve that?, kinda like gutloading crickets? (lets be honest theyre pretty similiar), and if so what would u use?
> i didnt know shrimp were bad nutrition wise, i thought mysis shrimp were supposed to be good?


I was talking about feeding cherries....but maybe you misread.

I dont know the term gutloading, anyhow what I was trying to say was feeding ornamental shrimp to fish is expensive, and probablly not worth the time unless you like to see the action of it...

why dont you start a shrimp tank to feed your fish?

Jkam sorry dont mean to be changing the original topic, back to mosura!


----------



## Morainy

I haven't tried any Mosura products yet and would love to hear more about them, so I'm interested in reading reviews that are posted here. The products look intriguing in the photos that Pat put up but I don't really understand what they are. (I'm new to shrimp keeping and so far have only tried some Fluval products.) But I saw Stuart feeding his shrimp some shrimp food that he got from Pat, and the shrimp pounced on it in obvious delight. It was fun to watch.


----------



## jkam

Morainy said:


> I haven't tried any Mosura products yet and would love to hear more about them, so I'm interested in reading reviews that are posted here. The products look intriguing in the photos that Pat put up but I don't really understand what they are. (I'm new to shrimp keeping and so far have only tried some Fluval products.) But I saw Stuart feeding his shrimp some shrimp food that he got from Pat, and the shrimp pounced on it in obvious delight. It was fun to watch.


That's exactly what this thread is for! Educating people on this line of "mysterious" product. Everywhere has different water so I just want to see how effective these products are in ours 

I'll do a follow up with Gravidas in the next couple weeks when I have a good timeframe to judge the results. I'll try to add some structure to my reviews. So far its just whatever comes to mind haha


----------



## kam yiu

I picked up mineral plus two ago from Pat ,and I am using to testing to small tank with 6 crs ,yes it is improved the crs shield .


----------



## jkam

That's great to hear. I'm going to be doing some before and after photos when I start using it. This way people can see some evidence that it works haha.


----------



## jkam

Gravidas works for sure. I dosed some of it last night and today I see at least 3 molts. I never used to see my CRS molt before. I'd see maybe one single molt a month. Now I'm sure my CRS are molting. Great product. Still testing mineral plus and tonic pro


----------



## jkam

I'm even more convinced that Gravidas helps with molting, whether it just helps or promotes it is up for debate. Every time I dose into the tank, the next day there's molts. I even saw a shrimp molt right in front of me but I couldn't grab my camera in time. That was an extraordinary sight though. Prior to dosing Gravidas, I never saw any molts ANYWHERE. Maybe one total every month. Now I see 1-4 the day after I dose (in a tank with 20ish shrimp). 

Anyways, Mineral Plus also works. After a week of raising my TDS from 120 to 150 with it I noticed some more solid whites. I was previously raising TDS with equilibrium and the difference in white is slightly noticeable. Still not sure if it's worth the money but it works as advertised. 

Tonic Pro on the other hand I have no idea. Since it's a preventative I'm not sure what to look for. It just dissolves in the tank so I can't even tell if the shrimp are eating it. No deaths though so I guess it's a good sign.


----------



## jkam

I picked up some shrimp lab mineral rock a couple months ago. I can't really say it does anything. Doesn't really affect my water quality and the shrimp don't really pick at it either. I know it's supposed to supplement calcium but there's almost no change in water chemistry when I place it in tap water and let it sit for a couple days.

Has anyone else had any noticeable effects from it?


----------



## jiang604

jkam said:


> I picked up some shrimp lab mineral rock a couple months ago. I can't really say it does anything. Doesn't really affect my water quality and the shrimp don't really pick at it either. I know it's supposed to supplement calcium but there's almost no change in water chemistry when I place it in tap water and let it sit for a couple days.
> 
> Has anyone else had any noticeable effects from it?


Hey Jeff,

mineral rocks are suppose to just provide supplemental minerals for shrimps whenever they need them. If it did affect water params by dissolving its minerals until the water column is saturated with minerals your TDS would be through the roof and wouldn't be good for your shrimps. Its basically a safe haven where shrimps recognize as a supplemental mineral deposit where they can go to pick on whenever needed. Its advisable for one to brush off any algae covered areas every couple of months to provide shrimps easier access to the minerals. The mineral rock itself has many other benefits other than just provide minerals.

hope that answers it.


----------



## jkam

jiang604 said:


> The mineral rock itself has many other benefits other than just provide minerals.


Like what? I just want to see what to look for to make sure it's being effective.


----------



## jiang604

jkam said:


> Like what? I just want to see what to look for to make sure it's being effective.


mineral rock is porous, like anything in an aquarium. It acts as a safe haven for beneficial bacteria to help aid in better water quality. But more effective for smaller tanks than you would see a difference in larger tanks. Mineral rock does not whiten the white on CRS, but it helps with molting and you don't get molting problems. There was a few others and i'll post once i remember.


----------



## jkam

picked up some bioplus today. 

I'll do a follow up for gravidas this weekend too. Still not sure if tonic pro is effective or not.

I lost my first batch of baby crs, I think they were being outcompeted for food by the PFR babies (have tons of those now)


----------

